# Foreign Security Clearance



## MdB (25 Nov 2004)

Hi folks!

Yesterday, I finally had my interview, after waiting a month since I had my rendez-vous on Oct. 26th. I was so eager to do it! Enthousiasm as I was, I went to meet the recruiting officer, all went well until we talked about my job in Germany I had 2 years ago. Then, what I most dreaded came on the table, in the talk I mentioned that I had been French as Foreign Language Assistant in Germany for 8 months. After mentioning that, he explained to me that the procedure requires to ask a security clearance to the german government and that my application will be on hold until it comes back to DND and then that means that wait length is undetermined but could be 6 months and up to a year. The officer explained to me as well that DND can't push german government authority too much because it could turn back on us if they push too hard. That I understand quite well and I believe in that kind of procedure, even though I know my file is as white as it can be in Germany as well as in Canada (I even never _earned_ a speed ticket!!). That's frustrating but necessary.

Now, knowing as well that german bureaucracy is not the best ranked in speed, what is available to me? Just wait and be patient until CFRC call me back?? I received a suggestion that consists in writing the canadian embassy in Germany to ask them if they can push to complete my security clearance as soon as possible... Really don't know if that worth it, but I'll try even though my chances are slim. Any suggestion or advice would be welcome...


----------



## cgyflames01 (26 Nov 2004)

This forum was closed (and for good reason), but I think all your questions can be awnsered here. http://army.ca/forums/threads/22578.0.html


----------



## Love793 (31 Dec 2004)

Foreign security clearances take forever because it involves communication between 2 Sovereign Nations.  This takes a while due to the many channels it has to go up and down.  To add another kink into this, it's even worse if the two countries aren't speaking with other due to what ever reason.

I suggest just letting the Embassies handle it.  No need to offend people on either side.


----------

